# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Ndihme ne Backtrack 4 RS 1

## bl3nd

Po e perdor LiveUSB per Backtrack 4 RS 1
Kur po hyj ne te,ne desktop me del nje ikone te quajtur  "INSTALL".
Po e i klikoj ne te,mirepo un po dua ta instaloj ne kete pjese te hardiskut:

Kur po e zgjedh kete partiton tek instalimi,un po e selektoj kete,mirepo po me del nej Error Message,ku shkruan Error Root,kshtu diqka!
Qfar te bej ????? :rrotullo syte:

----------


## gimi_sky

Normal kur pret përgjigje duhet të shtrosh pyetjen pak më qartë.. :-)
Per instalim te linux (backtrack përndryshe është për hackera dhe nuk ta kisha preferu si fillestar që qenke) nuk ke nevojë të startosh windows.. fute liveUSB apo bootable CD dhe ristarto kompjuterin nga LiveUSB respektivisht nga CD.. 

Nese te del ndonje "error message" do të na ndihmonte nëse  tregon pak me gjersisht kur te dule gabimi dhe si dukej.. "Error Root, kshtu diqka!" nuk mjafton :-)

----------


## xubuntu

ne cilin HD don ta instalosh?
provo opsionin per particionimin manual

----------

